# Book About Prima Donnas Query



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have the book The Last Prima Donna but there used to be a library book about prima donnas from the last century that had chapters on the most outstanding artists. Does this ring a bell. I am not having luck on Amazon. It could have been more general about great opera singers. I am rereading bits of The Last Prima Donna and the chapter on Stignani is worth buying the whole book.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Is this what you are talking about?
It's legend with opera lovers.
https://www.amazon.com/Last-Prima-Donnas-Lanfranco-Rasponi/dp/0879100400


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Is this what you are talking about?
> It's legend with opera lovers.
> https://www.amazon.com/Last-Prima-Donnas-Lanfranco-Rasponi/dp/0879100400


Thanks, Nina, but that is the one I do have. I seem to remember another one from decades ago.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

How about this (which probably isn't what you are referring to) :lol:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Becca said:


> How about this (which probably isn't what you are referring to) :lol:
> 
> View attachment 155674


No, it is not what I had in mind BUT I placed it on hold at the library. Sounds very fun.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

How about this one?










I read it many moons ago and found it quite interesting, though I don't always agree with Christiansen. He writes for one of the UK dailies.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

This may not be what you're looking for - it's not just about prima donnas - but it's worth looking at:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, buddy. My library had it. I rarely buy books. I went on an intensive self education binge 15 years ago and read 1000 books in 4 years and bought no books.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

wkasimer said:


> This may not be what you're looking for - it's not just about prima donnas - but it's worth looking at:
> 
> View attachment 155681


My library has this. Thanks!!!!!!! I placed a hold.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

John Steane wrote two great books: *The Record of Singing* and *Singers of the Century* (in three volumes) where he discusses many singers.


----------



## Viardots (Oct 4, 2014)

MAS said:


> John Steane wrote two great books: *The Record of Singing* and *Singers of the Century* (in three volumes) where he discusses many singers.


_Singers of the Century_ is indeed authored by John Steane, but Michael Scott, rather than Steane, is the author of _The Record of Singing_.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> John Steane wrote two great books: *The Record of Singing* and *Singers of the Century* (in three volumes) where he discusses many singers.


Singers of the Century looks tempting. I will ask for an interlibrary loan.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Viardots said:


> _Singers of the Century_ is indeed authored by John Steane, but Michael Scott, rather than Steane, is the author of _The Record of Singing_.


Maybe MAS meant *The Grand Tradition* by John Steane. It's this one book that got me interested in singers of the past. It's become my bible.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry I made a mistake posting this.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Viardots said:


> _Singers of the Century_ is indeed authored by John Steane, but Michael Scott, rather than Steane, is the author of _The Record of Singing_.


Sorry, I meant to say *The Grand Tradition*!


----------



## Viardots (Oct 4, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Singers of the Century looks tempting. I will ask for an interlibrary loan.


*The Record of Singing * actually comprises two volumes (rather than three), with vol. 1 covering the years up to 1914 and vol. 2 1914-1925. Note also that the author Michael Scott can be rather idiosyncratic in his opinion of some widely acknowledged greats. For instance, he is quite critical of Rosa Ponselle and Claudia Muzio.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the book I was remembering but with a different cover. I got it from our library. Thanks.


----------



## khalan (Jun 4, 2021)

How many of you have read Rodolfo Celletti books?


----------

